# Sammelbestellung - neuer Velo Orange Crazy Bar



## puleks (14. Oktober 2021)

Hi, 

Ich würde spätestens am Sonntag den neuen Velo Orange Crazy Bar bestellen. 

Will jemand sich dran hängen? 

Garantiert kein Schnäppchen, aber vll können wir uns UPS Kosten sparen. 

Ich frage noch gleich an was die UPS Kosten sind.


Grüße ausm Pfälzerwald, 
Flo


----------



## Deleted 258893 (14. Oktober 2021)

Jelle bekommt ihn bald.
Also einfach und unkompliziert in NL bestellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puleks (14. Oktober 2021)

Nice, danke für den Tipp. Ich feuer grad aus allen Kanälen, da werde ich bestimmt an einem kommen. 

Bei Goldsprintshop habe ich auch schon angefragt


----------



## Rommos (14. Oktober 2021)

Hab auch schon geschaut, hätte durchaus Interesse (Silber und/oder schwarz)


----------



## Kille_ (15. Oktober 2021)

Wäre bei einer Silbernen dabei


----------



## puleks (17. Oktober 2021)

Hey, ich habe noch keine Antwort von Orange erhalten wegen der Versandkosten bei mehreren Lenkern. Ich schreib nochmal wenn ich mehr weiß.


----------



## ylfcm (18. Oktober 2021)

Gnarf, das hab ich total überlesen...

Warte seit Monaten auf den neuen Lenker und hab nach Instagram-Ankündigung mit panischer* Vorfreude direkt solo bestellt 👺

* ging bei irgendjemandem eine "Notify if back in stock"-Mail raus?


----------



## DeLambada (18. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin auch on fire. Kosten aus USA sind mir aber echt zu hoch für ne Solo Bestellung. Hat Goldsprint was geantwortet?


----------



## puleks (18. Oktober 2021)

DeLambada schrieb:


> Ich bin auch on fire. Kosten aus USA sind mir aber echt zu hoch für ne Solo Bestellung. Hat Goldsprint was geantwortet?


Ja goldsprint / gentlejaunt kriegt welche. Vorerst nur silberne. Habe dort auch schon eine Sammelbestellung angefragt. 

Sobald ich was höre gebe ich Bescheid.


----------



## Deleted 258893 (18. Oktober 2021)

Velo Orange - Crazy Handlebar - JustPedal.nl
					

30-10-2021: Status update: We received some Crazy bars this week, but only a fraction of our initial order. We now have some Silver bars left, new black stock will arrive in January 2022. The VO Crazy Bars are intended for touring on paved and unpaved roads, single and double track, gravel and...




					www.justpedal.nl
				




Kommen laut insta demnächst


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. Oktober 2021)

puleks schrieb:


> Ich feuer grad aus allen Kanälen, da werde ich bestimmt an einem kommen.


Für Objektophile bitte nach nebenan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puleks (20. Oktober 2021)

Rückmeldung von Velo Orange ist da. Ich würde auf alle Fälle auf Fed Ex gehen. 

Wer will jetzt einen? Wenn ich richtig zähle sind wir drei. Da lohnt die Bestellung leider kaum...und ich würde über EU Retail gehen. 

The costs are as follows-
Shipping one bar is $65 by US Postal, $95 by Fed Ex
Shipping 5 bars is $80 by US Postal, $95 by Fed Ex
Shipping 12 bars is $115 by US Postal, $135 by Fed Ex.
(The bars come in a box of 12, thus it is best to go from 10 to 12 )
We have limited stock left in silver only currently.


----------



## Rommos (20. Oktober 2021)

Danke für deine Mühe und Engagement  ....ich warte jetzt einfach mal ab was "regulär" auftaucht in den einschlägigen Shops....


----------



## ylfcm (20. Oktober 2021)

puleks schrieb:


> We have limited stock left in silver only currently.



Hui... Hatte mir schon gedacht, dass die weggehen wie warme Semmeln, aber so schnell (fast) vergriffen


----------



## BigJohn (20. Oktober 2021)

ylfcm schrieb:


> Hui... Hatte mir schon gedacht, dass die weggehen wie warme Semmeln, aber so schnell (fast) vergriffen


Heist doch erst mal nur, dass der Rest auf dem Weg zum Einzelhandel ist


----------



## ylfcm (20. Oktober 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Heist doch erst mal nur, dass der Rest auf dem Weg zum Einzelhandel ist


Klar ist das keine extreme Unverfügbarkeit wie bei Grafikkarten, PS5 etc. aber VO selbst ist nunmal der größte Einzelhändler für den Nordamerikanischen Raum und immerhin sprechen wir hier über ein (so dachte ich) Nischenprodukt mit durchaus ambitioniertem Preis.

Ich freu mich ja. Erstens hab ich einen und zweitens find ich den Velo-Orange Kram durch die Bank toll. Denen sollen die ruhig die Regale leerkaufen


----------



## ylfcm (2. November 2021)

3 Tage um den Atlantik zu queren, 12 Tage beim Zoll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeLambada (2. November 2021)

Nice! 12 Tage ist aber verhältnismäßig noch gut. Und was kam da jetzt auf die 109 Dollar an Kostenpunkten oben drauf?


----------



## ylfcm (3. November 2021)

DeLambada schrieb:


> Nice! 12 Tage ist aber verhältnismäßig noch gut. Und was kam da jetzt auf die 109 Dollar an Kostenpunkten oben drauf?


Naja, die letzten paar Mal hat sich der Zoll mit <5 Tagen begnügt. Aber ja, 12 Tage is schon okay. Hab mir vor vielen Jahren mal ein Autogetriebe rübergeschippert, das stand fast 10 Wochen auf deutschem Boden, bis ich bezahlen durfte  
Zu den 42$ Versand kamen noch 17,66€ Zoll-/Einfuhrabgaben. Alles in allem natürlich ein kostspieliger Spaß, der sich erst noch bewähren muss. Mal sehen wie oft ich Lenkerband wickle, bis ich zufrieden bin. Das ist schon ganz viele Monde her


----------



## DeLambada (3. November 2021)

Ähm, das ist jetzt vielleicht ne eher doofe Nachricht für dich – aber für die anderen hier tendenziell erfreulich: Der Goldsprint Shop hat das Teil für 109€ in silber und schwarz lieferbar. Seit paar Tagen wohl schon. Ich bin gerade panisch hin und hab mir einen gekrallt. Ich hab sogar einen exklusiven Leak für die werte Forengemeinde: Von dem silbernen sind noch 10 (Stand 19:40) vorrätig. https://www.goldsprintshop.com/Velo-Orange-Crazy-Bar-Lenker-318-mm-schwarz

zum Thema Zoll: Ich habe einmal nen Rahmen bei Soma bestellt, der steckte fast 4 Wochen beim Zoll in Frankfurt Main.


----------

